# sacral biopsy



## elamathi (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

How will you code sacrum biopsy for bone mets..

If you have any articles to differentiate superficial Vs Deep bone biopsy..let me know..

Thanks
Elamathi


----------



## Shirleybala (Jun 17, 2009)

20220	Biopsy, bone, trocar, or needle; superficial (eg, ilium, sternum, spinous process, ribs)

I think we have to code Superficial bone biopsy


----------

